# Metallrohr (mit 3d effekt)



## Strahleman (15. Januar 2003)

Hiho,

hab da ma ne frage. Ich wollt nur wissen ob es auch eine andere möglichkeit gibt, ein Metallrohr zu erstellen als Farbverlauf 

THX


----------



## freekazoid (15. Januar 2003)

klar. musst dir halt einfach mal ein metallrohr angucken und dann danach den farbverlauf erstellen.
natürlich darfste dann nicht den ganzen arbeitsbereich füllen, sondern nur ein von dir ausgewählter teil, der etwa an die abmessungen eines metallrohrs rankommt.


----------



## Gleis24 (16. Januar 2003)

Airbrushpistole, Pinsel, Kunstprotokollpinsel, Filter, Stempel ... Du kannst beinahe alles nutzen - und solltes es auch. Nur Farbverlauf sieht ******e aus, außer es paßt zum allgemeinen Stil deiner Composition. Guck dir erstmal so ein Rohr in Realität an; wie die Farben reflektieren, wie welcher Schmutz aussieht, die unterschiedlichen Färbungen an so nem Rohr überhaupt.

In irgendeiner MacUp war mal ein ganz guter Beitrag von Doc Baumann zu dem Thema. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr welche, kann sicher müßte aber innerhalb der letzten 1-1,5 Jahre erschienen sein..


----------

